# Anyone ever been to the Edmonton Mall?



## rsonc (Jun 24, 2006)

I am thinking of taking my mom for a few days, she has been going through chemo for the last year and a half and is getting depressed. She loves to shop and I thought this might be a great place to go. We are thinking of staying at the fantasyland hotel. 

Does anyone have any suggestions if this places is worth going to? also is there any other hotels close by that you can recommend? we plan on being in the mall for 3 days  I am not much of a shopper but she loves it. 

Is there anything else you can recommend on doing while we are there (If I can pull her away from the mall)? We will be there for 3 nights.  

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Strong1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Susan,

I have been to the mall - it is very large, with an indoor "beach", dolphin show, ice-skating rink, etc.  If your mom likes to shop it would be ideal.  Lots of restaurants as well.

I didn't stay at the fantasy hotel, but I am thinking if she is recovering it might make sense to stay right there - that way you are limiting her walking to only shopping (if that's her priority).  Holiday Inn, Hilton Garden Inn, Travelodge and Edmonton House Suite Hotel all have packages for you (see the Edmonton Tourism website below for details).

3 days would be enough, and it would allow you to take your time and explore the mall at your mom's pace.

If you get tired of the mall, you are in Edmonton which has some great things to see.  Here is there  tourism website: http://www.edmonton.com/tourism/portal.asp?page=4

You didn't say when you were going, but I assume it is soon - summertime is the best time to go.  The professional rodeo championships are there Nov. 8 to the 14th, and there is a Mall package available for that time.

Have dinner at Earls - the food is great, fun atmosphere and they have happy hour margaritas... need I say more?

Hope you and your mom enjoy the visit - it's a fun place.

Enjoy!
Colleen


----------



## rsonc (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Colleen, 

We are going to go!! I am waiting to check for mileage tickets then we will be set. I didnt realize how excited she was until I had 2 of my sisters call me to tell me how she was so excited and was telling them all about the mall and this was before she saw the website. She still talks about the trip I took her on in 1988 to Orlando and I think this one will top it with all of the shopping :whoopie: 

This should be really good for her and will give us a nice visit together. 

Thanks again, 
Susan


----------



## Strong1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have a great trip Susan!

Colleen


----------

